# Erfahrung mit Rose Bikes?



## machineskull (17. Oktober 2019)

Im Forum wurde mir das Rose Count Solo ab der Stufe 2 empfohlen. Ich finde es preislich attraktiv und es würde meinen Anforderungen genügen.
Meine bisherigen Bikes habe ich immer beim Fachhändler in der Nähe gekauft, würde das auch wieder tun, nur leider gibt es da keine passenden Modelle für mich.
Mit Versendern habe ich noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt und bin da etwas skeptisch.
Vielleicht kann hier jemand seine Erfahrung teilen, was Lieferung, Service und evtl. Reklamationen betrifft.


----------



## TilmannG (17. Oktober 2019)

Bei Rose habe ich insgesamt vier bikes gekauft. Die individuelle Konfiguration war in der Regel Kauf entscheidend. Mit Kommunikation und Service bin ich grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden und habe da mehr Vertrauen als zu den lokalen Händlern. Aber das meiste schraube ich natürlich selbst. Es gab eine Reklamation (Innenlager), das hat dann natürlich ein bisschen gedauert, aber auch kein Anlass zur Beschwerde. Von meiner Seite eine klare Empfehlung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machineskull (17. Oktober 2019)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Bei Rose habe ich insgesamt vier bikes gekauft. Die individuelle Konfiguration war in der Regel Kauf entscheidend. Mit Kommunikation und Service bin ich grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden und habe da mehr Vertrauen als zu den lokalen Händlern. Aber das meiste schraube ich natürlich selbst. Es gab eine Reklamation (Innenlager), das hat dann natürlich ein bisschen gedauert, aber auch kein Anlass zur Beschwerde. Von meiner Seite eine klare Empfehlung!


Das hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## ziploader (19. Oktober 2019)

Vorteil bei Rose ist, dass du wirklich fast beliebig konfigurieren kannst. Alles, was du dort kaufst, kann auch gleich montiert werden.


----------



## Lassemann (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mein Rad Ende letzten Jahres in Bocholt selber konfiguriert und dann bestellt. im Februar war es dann da. 
Da ich ca. 40km von Bocholt weg wohne, habe ich es nicht online gemacht.
Aber die Qualität der Rades und der Service vor Ort haben mich überzeugt.


----------



## machineskull (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass mein nächstes Bike ein Count Solo wird . Gerade schwanke ich zwischen dem Solo 2 und Solo 4. Eine SRAM Eagle will ich nicht. Ne Reba, DT Swiss Laufräder. SLX XT Ausstattung wären schon was feines.
Die Shimano BL-MT500 Bremse beim Solo 2 sagt mir gar nix.


----------



## judyclt (22. Oktober 2019)

Hatte ich im Vinschgau am Leihbike. Ich sag mal so: wenn man von einer MT5 kommt, dann fühlt man sich in die Cantilever Zeit zurückversetzt. Nein, so schlimm ist es natürlich nicht, aber mich hat die Bremse nicht überzeugt. Einfach zu wenig Power, zu viel Handkraft notwendig. Abgeraucht ist sie aber nie.


----------



## Bluebird22 (25. Oktober 2019)

Hab dieses Jahr erstmalig ein Psycho Path gekauft (das ist wohl einfach die leichtere Carbon-Alternative zum Count Solo, ganz andere Ausstattung natürlich aber genauso ein XC-Hardtail) und bin sehr zufrieden. Preislich sehr attraktiv und trotz (generell aufgrund von Berichten, nicht Rose-spezifisch!) unsicherer Vorahnung hat Rose beim Zusammenbau überall entsprechend Lagerfette usw. verwendet, sodass das Rad einwandfrei aufgebaut war. Es gab Null, nix, zum Nachbessern.

Übrigens, ich konnte bei Rose auch einiges anpassen lassen, was im Onlinekonfigurator gar nicht drin war. Wenn du vor dem Kauf anrufst ist es also gar kein Problem, eine Variostütze, andere Kurbel-Ausführung oder sonstwas anzupassen. Der Support war entsprechend exzellent.

Das Problem war bei mir hauptsächlich, dass ich 2x11/12 wollte und am besten gleich eine komplette XT-Gruppe. Da ist die Auswahl relativ klein und viele Hersteller mischen und haben sowieso keine reine Gruppe.

Auch design-technisch wollte mir nichts passen, entweder es ist richtig hübsch und darf dann auch auffällig sein oder es soll möglichst unauffällig sein (also schwarz ohne Logos). Hübsch fand ich nur Specialized, viel zu teuer, da sagt mir das ganz simple schwarz bei Rose sehr zu. Selbst der Rose-Schriftzug ist dunkel drüber und sticht gar nicht ins Auge.

Betrachte meine Worte aber mit Vorsicht, ich bin Amateur und nehme mein Bike nicht so hart ran, außerdem hab ich es erst knappe zwei Monate. Fairerweise muss ich also sagen, dass ich kein Urteil abgeben kann, evtl. fällt das Rad ja nach einem Jahr einfach auseinander. Glaub ich nicht, aber nach der Winterpause wird sich dann im Frühling und Sommer 2020 erst so richtig zeigen, was es draufhat.


----------



## mofa75 (31. Dezember 2019)

Mich interessiert auch das Count Solo. Allerdings möchte ich KOMPLETT XT Ausstattung. Schaltung 1x12. Leider gibt es die hier gar nicht auszuwählen. Weiss jemand ob und wann diese konfigurierbar ist? Möchte keinen Mix aus Komponenten!!! Danke und sportliche Grüße


----------



## TilmannG (1. Januar 2020)

Wie schon oft geschrieben - du kannst auch außerhalb des Konfigurators ein bike zusammenstellen. Bei Rose kann man anrufen - und bekommt eigentlich immer einen kompetenten Techniker an die Strippe.


----------



## Blacks05 (11. Januar 2020)

Habe kürzlich auch ein Bike bei Rose bestellt. Kontakt mit dem Kundendienst war sehr gut. Schnelle, zufriedenstellende Antworten.
Lieferzeit war statt angegebener einer Woche letztendlich 2 1/2 Wochen. Aber stets informiert worden darüber. War aber auch den Feiertagen geschuldet. Bestellt 20.12., geliefert 08.01. Alles gut.

Reklamation wurde, für mich, auch bestens Bearbeitet.
Mein Rad kam mit einem Platten am VR. Dieses per Mail geschildert und auf das Ärgernis hingewiesen, bei einem technisch überprüften Bike gleich eine Reparatur ausführen zu müssen. Als entschädigung gab es, ohne dahingehend nachzufragen, 15€ Gutschein und 2 Schläuche. Für mich damit erledigt und okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Januar 2020)

Blacks05 schrieb:


> Habe kürzlich auch ein Bike bei Rose bestellt. Kontakt mit dem Kundendienst war sehr gut. Schnelle, zufriedenstellende Antworten.
> Lieferzeit war statt angegebener einer Woche letztendlich 2 1/2 Wochen. Aber stets informiert worden darüber. War aber auch den Feiertagen geschuldet. Bestellt 20.12., geliefert 08.01. Alles gut.
> 
> Reklamation wurde, für mich, auch bestens Bearbeitet.
> Mein Rad kam mit einem Platten am VR. Dieses per Mail geschildert und auf das Ärgernis hingewiesen, bei einem technisch überprüften Bike gleich eine Reparatur ausführen zu müssen. Als entschädigung gab es, ohne dahingehend nachzufragen, 15€ Gutschein und 2 Schläuche. Für mich damit erledigt und okay.


Also wenn ich vom 20.12. bis zum 8.1. in BW durchzähle, wo du herkommst, sind da gutgemeinte echte 7 Werktage drin.

Leute gibt's .?


----------



## Blacks05 (11. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich vom 20.12. bis zum 8.1. in BW durchzähle, wo du herkommst, sind da gutgemeinte echte 7 Werktage drin.
> 
> Leute gibt's .?



Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du jetzt was negatives an meiner Aussage rausliest, was dich zu so einer spitzfindigen Anmerkung anregt. Aber okay.
Hier war nach Erfahrung gefragt, ich habe meine Erfahrung geschildert. Manche rechnen eben etwas "einfacher", diese dürfen von dieser Erfahrung profitieren, dass Feiertage alles verzögern. 
Von mir keine Kritik, keine Beschwerde.


----------



## Denyodp (7. Februar 2020)

Moin,

ich fahre seit 02/2019 ein Rose ProCross Gravel. Ich bin nach Bocholt gefahren und wurde vor Ort wirklich gut und lange beraten. Inklusive ausmessen ect. Ich konnte mehrere Rahmengrößen, verschiedene Lenkerbreiten und Sättel ausproieren. Nicht stundenlange Testfahrten, aber ne Runde über den Parkplatz war immer möglich. Das Rad wurde ausgehend von der 105er Ausstattngsversion individuell konfiguriert. 

Bis zur Auslieferung vergingen ca. 2 Monate. Bei der Abholung im Laden wurde sich dann nochmals viel Zeit genommen, Sattel, Pedale, Lenker, STI´s ect. wurden in Ruhe eingestellt. Nach 2000 KM bin ich zur Inspektion. Es quietschte die vordere Scheibenbremse recht extrem. Ohne zu mucken wurde die Bremsscheibe und die Bremsbelege getauscht. Zudem wurde die Schaltung neu eingestellt.

Insgesam gefahren bin ich jetzt ca. 3500 KM und kann rein gar nichts Negatives berichten. Bin von der Qualität des Rades, des Aufbaus und der Beratung vor und nach dem Kauf sehr zufrieden.

Ich denke bei den MTB´s werden die keinen schlechteren Service bieten. Wer in der Nähe des Shops wohnt sollte Rose unbedingt mit auf dem Zettel haben!

Ciao, Denyo!


----------



## Chipper1968 (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo, bei den meisten Händlern ist ja preislich noch was zu machen.
kann mir jemand sagen ob preislich bei Rose Bike noch was geht?


----------



## ziploader (27. Mai 2020)

Verhandlungssache, wenn du im Laden bist. 
Ansonsten auf Aktionen warten.


----------



## kordesh (27. Mai 2020)

Chipper1968 schrieb:


> Hallo, bei den meisten Händlern ist ja preislich noch was zu machen.
> kann mir jemand sagen ob preislich bei Rose Bike noch was geht?





ziploader schrieb:


> Verhandlungssache, wenn du im Laden bist.
> Ansonsten auf Aktionen warten.



Naja. „Wir“ hatten das Thema Rabatt bei Rose auch mal hier in der Runde. Ich kenne alleine 3 Leute (einschl. mir, bei mir war es aber auch ein Rad für „nur“ 1.300€) die nichtmal Pedale, geschweigedenn einen Rabatt aushandeln konnten. Alle haben die Räder vor Ort in Bocholt gekauft. Die sind da glaube ich recht konsequent nicht von den Preisen herunterzugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chipper1968 (28. Mai 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Naja. „Wir“ hatten das Thema Rabatt bei Rose auch mal hier in der Runde. Ich kenne alleine 3 Leute (einschl. mir, bei mir war es aber auch ein Rad für „nur“ 1.300€) die nichtmal Pedale, geschweigedenn einen Rabatt aushandeln konnten. Alle haben die Räder vor Ort in Bocholt gekauft. Die sind da glaube ich recht konsequent nicht von den Preisen herunterzugehen.



ok... vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## ziploader (28. Mai 2020)

Bei 1300 sollte man nicht zu viel erwarten. 
Schon mal bei Canyon gefragt? 
Da kannst froh sein nicht mehr zu bezahlen, wenn du ein Bike willst. 
Schau auf den Preis und vergleiche es mit dem Händler vor Ort. Und dann wird dir klar, warum der lokale Händler Rabatt geben kann.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (28. Mai 2020)

Is aba auch kein Basar oda


----------



## kordesh (28. Mai 2020)

ziploader schrieb:


> Bei 1300 sollte man nicht zu viel erwarten.
> Schon mal bei Canyon gefragt?
> Da kannst froh sein nicht mehr zu bezahlen, wenn du ein Bike willst.
> Schau auf den Preis und vergleiche es mit dem Händler vor Ort. Und dann wird dir klar, warum der lokale Händler Rabatt geben kann.



Nö. Hatte bei den 1.300 auch nur probiert Pedale zu bekommen. Kollege hat sich aber n X-Lite Ultegra Di2 für knapp 4.500€ + Pedal + Zubehör geholt, ist schon von berufswegen nicht ungeschickt bei sowas und hat trotzdem auch 0,0 dazubekommen.
Aber hast recht. Preis-/Leistung im Vergleich zum Händler echt gut und dazu noch tipptopp Beratung. Muss halt irgendwo auch was verdienen der Herr Rose.


----------



## ziploader (29. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube, dass Herr und Frau Rose noch was verdienen. 
Sieht man daran, dass sie kaum Werbung machen (müssen?) und auch bei Tests selten mitmachen (müssen? ). Trotzdem lange Lieferzeiten.


----------



## styl0 (1. Juni 2020)

Geiz ist eben doch geil.

Die Räder bei Rose sind überwiegend günstig und mit guten Parts ausgestattet und auch ordentlich zusammengebaut. Trotzdem wird hier ernsthaft geklagt (?), dass man nicht noch Rabatt bekommt. Hauptsache billig und das maximale raus schlagen.

Einfach mal Preise vergleichen, gern auch bei eurem Händler vor Ort.
Und: Wenn ich als Chef einer Firma, trotz der ganzen Arbeit, nicht ordentlich verdiene, kann ich mir das "Chef sein" sparen und mich irgendwo wieder als Angestellter hinter den Schreibtisch setzen. Ist stress- und sorgenfreier. Klingt bei unserem heutigen Alltagssozialismus komisch, ist aber so.

Nicht übel nehmen, aber das Gejammer finde ich doch etwas unangebracht.


----------



## kordesh (1. Juni 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Geiz ist eben doch geil.
> 
> Die Räder bei Rose sind überwiegend günstig und mit guten Parts ausgestattet und auch ordentlich zusammengebaut. Trotzdem wird hier ernsthaft geklagt (?), dass man nicht noch Rabatt bekommt. Hauptsache billig und das maximale raus schlagen.
> 
> ...



Hää? Schlecht geschlafen? Oder was falsch interpretiert bei den oben stehenden Beiträgen?

Es beklagt sich doch überhaupt niemand. Eher Verständnis für das Beharren auf den Preisen.
Wo hast du herausgelesen, dass es jemand unangebracht findet, dass man dort keinen Rabatt bekommt?


----------



## styl0 (1. Juni 2020)

Wie ich schon sagte, nimms nichts persönlich. Aber die Diskussion um kostenfreie Pedale finde ich doch etwas unangebracht. Dazu die seltsame Bemerkung bezüglich der Geschäftsleitung - niemand hat etwas zu verschenken, erst recht nicht bei ohnehin schon guten Preisen und noch viel weniger in der jetzigen Situation. Vor Allem auch: Was sollen sie dazu geben? Irgendwelche Plastedinger die man max. zwei Mal nutzt und danach eh tauscht? 
Wenns dir jetzt sauer aufgestoßen ist, entschuldige ich mich!


----------



## kordesh (1. Juni 2020)

Ist nichts sauer bei mir aufgestoßen. Das dauert bis mich Internetdiskussionen tatsächlich „triggern“ 

Nur so viel: Jeglicher Kommentar von mir war ohne Ironie geschrieben. Jeder soll und muss verdienen. Auch Herr Rose soll das. Das meine ich genau so...

Bei der Frage nach einem Rabatt sind wir wohl unterschiedlicher Meinung. Solange ich nicht rumnörgel oder sogar beleidigt abdackel, nur weil ich keinen Rabatt bekomme, finde ich das absolut legitim und auch überhaupt nicht unpassend. 
Der Vekäufer kann drauf eingehen oder halt nicht. Ich setzt da doch niemanden mit unter Druck. Einfach freundlich nachgefragt.


----------



## sepp0 (17. Juni 2020)

Bekomme seit tagen keine Antwort von Rose auf meine Frage zur Bestellung. Hab jetzt schon dreimal eine Mail verschickt, die erste hatte ich am 9.6. Gesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chipper1968 (17. Juni 2020)

War letzte Woche in Bocholt um mir die Bikes vor Ort mal anzuschauen.
Allesamt tolle Bikes! Nach verschiedenen Probefahrten war es das letzte was ich probiert habe und es passte wie die Faust Augen.... da am Hinterbau ein winziger Lackplatzer war, gab es 12,2 % 
Bike einstellen lassen ab im Kofferraum und nach Hause.
Jetzt nach 150km... mega Bike... macht riesig Spaß.


----------



## styl0 (17. Juni 2020)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Bekomme seit tagen keine Antwort von Rose auf meine Frage zur Bestellung. Hab jetzt schon dreimal eine Mail verschickt, die erste hatte ich am 9.6. Gesendet.


Anrufen?


----------



## kordesh (17. Juni 2020)

Außerdem war am Donnerstag, 11.06 Feiertag in NRW, am Freitag Brückentag, wo viele zu Hause waren.
Wenn du jetzt die Mail am 09.06 noch abends geschrieben hast, ist’s für den Service wahrscheinlich gerade mal 3 Bürotage her.


----------



## sepp0 (18. Juni 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Anrufen?



Wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber eigentlich antworten die ziemlich zügig immer. Kenne ich so nicht von Rose.



kordesh schrieb:


> Außerdem war am Donnerstag, 11.06 Feiertag in NRW, am Freitag Brückentag, wo viele zu Hause waren.
> Wenn du jetzt die Mail am 09.06 noch abends geschrieben hast, ist’s für den Service wahrscheinlich gerade mal 3 Bürotage her.



Ja, den Feiertag hatte ich nicht bedacht, aber denke nicht das die den Freitag und Samstag auch zu hatten.


----------



## kordesh (18. Juni 2020)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber eigentlich antworten die ziemlich zügig immer. Kenne ich so nicht von Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, den Feiertag hatte ich nicht bedacht, aber denke nicht das die den Freitag und Samstag auch zu hatten.



Der Ladenverkauf war normal geöffnet. Der Service, also „das Büro“, war Freitag und Samstag sicherlich besetzt wie 99% der Büros in NRW an den beiden Tage. Nämlich gar nicht bis minimal. Sprechenden Menschen wird geholfen. Ruf also wie oben schon erwähnt einfach an. Und starte das Gespräch am besten nicht mit: „ich hab seit letzter Wocue schon 3 Mail geschrieben und habe jeweils nach 3 Minuten keine Antwort erhalten...“


----------



## styl0 (18. Juni 2020)

Dazu muss man erwähnen, dass die Performance des Onlinehandels derzeit absolut unterirdisch ist. Das ist absolut kein Rose Problem. Als Ausrede muss dann immer "Corona" herhalten. Kundenanfragen per Mail kann man auch von zu Hause beantworten. Ich bin selbst von den wirtschaftlichen Folgen betroffen, aber die Kundenkorrespondenz _*muss*_ weiter laufen und zwar in einem Rahmen, der den Kunden eben *nicht* verärgert.
Daher der Tip mit dem Anruf, bei dem ich selbstverständlich auch erwähnen würde das meine Frage*n *per Mail nicht beantwortet wurden.


----------



## Pommes01 (18. Juni 2020)

Ich liebäugele ja mit dem Ground Control 1. Hier ist die Lieferzeit gestern auf 27 Wochen umgesprungen. Für ein Bike, welches erst seit kurzem verkauft wird. Verrückter Fahrradmarkt...


----------



## Rumas (18. Juni 2020)

hängt aber auch von der Grösse ab
Ich schaue auch nach dem GC 3, in S (meine Grösse)  10 Wochen, in L 29 Wochen 

Ich warte erst mal den Sommer ab und hoffe das ich es beim Bike Festival  Willingen, wenn es den stattfindet, mal probefahren kann...


----------



## Olli23 (18. Juni 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Dazu muss man erwähnen, dass die Performance des Onlinehandels derzeit absolut unterirdisch ist. Das ist absolut kein Rose Problem. Als Ausrede muss dann immer "Corona" herhalten. Kundenanfragen per Mail kann man auch von zu Hause beantworten. Ich bin selbst von den wirtschaftlichen Folgen betroffen, aber die Kundenkorrespondenz _*muss*_ weiter laufen und zwar in einem Rahmen, der den Kunden eben *nicht* verärgert.
> Daher der Tip mit dem Anruf, bei dem ich selbstverständlich auch erwähnen würde das meine Frage*n *per Mail nicht beantwortet wurden.


ein wenig Offtopic
Wieso gehen eigentlich alle davon aus, dass auf die IT in einem Unternehmen auch Problemlos von zu Hause aus zugegriffen werden kann? Da gehört schon ein wenig mehr zu als ein Internetzugang und nicht jedes Unternehmen leistet sich so einen Zugang, wenn man es normal nicht braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styl0 (18. Juni 2020)

Damit hast du natürlich recht, allerdings erwirtschaftet Rose wohl einen nicht unerheblichen Teil seines Umsatzes online (vermutlich mehr als die Häfte), eine vernünftige IT kann man da schon erwarten 
In jedem Fall kann mans nicht ändern und sollte es Probleme bei der IT durch die derzeitige Lage geben, sind da viele Shops derzeit auch Kulant (erlassen der Versandkosten, Gutscheine für den nächsten Einkauf etc.).
Wenn man allerdings nichts sagt, kann man dahingehend auch keine (positiven) Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## Olli23 (18. Juni 2020)

Eine gute IT haben die Sicherlich, aber ob "Homeoffice" integriert ist, ist die Frage. Da hatten einige Firmen Probleme mit, dass die Mitarbeiter plötzlich von zu Hause sicher ins Firmennetz kommen mussten. Lässt sich nicht immer schnell integrieren.


----------



## Deleted 543596 (18. Juni 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Ich liebäugele ja mit dem Ground Control 1. Hier ist die Lieferzeit gestern auf 27 Wochen umgesprungen. Für ein Bike, welches erst seit kurzem verkauft wird. Verrückter Fahrradmarkt...


In M war es Anfang der Woche in 21 Wochen lieferbar. Nun sind wir schon nur noch bei 18. Wann werden denn die neuen Modelle angekündigt. Lohnt sich ja schon fast darauf zu warten


----------



## styl0 (18. Juni 2020)

Das GC in der derzeitigen Form wurde doch gerade erst vorgestellt.


----------



## Pommes01 (19. Juni 2020)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Bekomme seit tagen keine Antwort von Rose auf meine Frage zur Bestellung. Hab jetzt schon dreimal eine Mail verschickt, die erste hatte ich am 9.6. Gesendet.



Probiers mal über Facebook. Hatte zwei Anfragen wegen Jobbike und den sich aktuell widersprechenden Lieferzeiten, wurden beide mal innerhalb von 3 Stunden beantwortet.


----------



## sepp0 (20. Juni 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Probiers mal über Facebook. Hatte zwei Anfragen wegen Jobbike und den sich aktuell widersprechenden Lieferzeiten, wurden beide mal innerhalb von 3 Stunden beantwortet.




Facebook hab ich nicht, will ich nicht.

Rose hatte sich heute aber auf die Nachricht von 9.6 gemeldet. Hätte sonst Montag dort angerufen. Zum Glück ist die Bestellung jetzt nicht so eilig,warte aber jetzt schon fast 4 Wochen drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHelix (30. Juni 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Dazu muss man erwähnen, dass die Performance des Onlinehandels derzeit absolut unterirdisch ist. Das ist absolut kein Rose Problem. Als Ausrede muss dann immer "Corona" herhalten. Kundenanfragen per Mail kann man auch von zu Hause beantworten.


Ich Habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Bericht gelesen in dem von den Fahrradverkäufen seit der Corona Lockerung berichtet wurde. Als Beispiel wurde "2 Rad Stadler" genommen. 2 Rad Stadler hat an einem Umsatzstarken Samstag ca. 60 Räder verkauft. Am ersten Samstag nach der Corona Schließung waren es 435 Räder. 
Zu den ganzen Corona Problemen kommen wohl auch die hohen Verkaufszahlen. Wenn man in einer Kriese auf einmal ein vielfaches von dem verkauft mit dem man üblicherweise rechnet, kommt es schnell zu Problemen. Ich glaube das die Firma Rose versucht mit ihrem Mitarbeiterstamm die Problematik über die Saison zu bekommen und denke das sie bei gleichbleibender Nachfrage aufstocken werden. 
Ich ärgere mich auch darüber das so viel ausverkauft ist, (nicht nur bei Rose) es ist echt schwer was schönes für diese Saison zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 324346 (30. Juni 2020)

Ich bin Nachmittags bei einem Freund in seinem Radsport Fachgeschäft, weil er es alleine nicht schafft. Verkauf, Werkstatt und Radaufbau. Es ist so, dass Fahrräder gekauft werden, wie Bolle. Die Lieferschwierigkeiten liegen aber auch an den Zulieferern. Personal aufstocken geht gar nicht. Im Gegenteil. Es muß aus Platzgründen gekürzt werden. Auch bei der Montage und Herstellung müssen die Sicherheitsabstände eingehalten werden. Dadurch verringert sich Produktionsfläche. 
Und noch etwas. Warum muss ein Fahrradhändler Rabatte geben. Er hat seine Kosten. Und die sind in seiner Kalkulation . Beim Bäcker oder Metzger oder Liedl oder Aldi,wie sie alle heißen fragst bzw. gibt es auch keinen Rabatt. Kommt mal alle von eurer Billigschiene runter. Oder wer will für 9,50 Euro arbeiten. Das sind die Menschen, die auf die Strasse gehen um zu streiken für mehr Geld, Aber Beim Fahrradkauf % haben wollen. Ich könnte bei einem grossen Teil unserer Gesellschafft nur noch kotzen ? ? ? ?


----------



## Pommes01 (30. Juni 2020)

CenturionMTB schrieb:


> Und noch etwas. Warum muss ein Fahrradhändler Rabatte geben. Er hat seine Kosten. Und die sind in seiner Kalkulation . Beim Bäcker oder Metzger oder Liedl oder Aldi,wie sie alle heißen fragst bzw. gibt es auch keinen Rabatt. Kommt mal alle von eurer Billigschiene runter. Oder wer will für 9,50 Euro arbeiten. Das sind die Menschen, die auf die Strasse gehen um zu streiken für mehr Geld, Aber Beim Fahrradkauf % haben wollen. Ich könnte bei einem grossen Teil unserer Gesellschafft nur noch kotzen ? ? ? ?



Das hat doch nichts mit der Gesellschaft zu tun. Hat irgendwer behauptet das der Händler einen Rabatt geben muss? Nein. Haben es die Händler in der Vergangenheit zum größten Teil gemacht? Ja. Und ein guter Händler hat eben dies schon in seiner Kalkulation mit aufgenommen. Im Moment darf sich in der Fahrradbranche kein Mensch beschweren. 
Gegenbeispiel: Wenn du dir einen PKW kaufst, bezahlst du die vom Hersteller aufgerufene UVP? Wohl kaum.


----------



## Deleted 324346 (30. Juni 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit der Gesellschaft zu tun. Hat irgendwer behauptet das der Händler einen Rabatt geben muss? Nein. Haben es die Händler in der Vergangenheit zum größten Teil gemacht? Ja. Und ein guter Händler hat eben dies schon in seiner Kalkulation mit aufgenommen. Im Moment darf sich in der Fahrradbranche kein Mensch beschweren.
> Gegenbeispiel: Wenn du dir einen PKW kaufst, bezahlst du die vom Hersteller aufgerufene UVP? Wohl kaum.


Wir reden nicht von uvp. Sondern über Rabatt auf den gesagten oder ausgezeichneten Preis


----------



## andi. (1. November 2020)

Wo findet man bei Rose auf der Seite denn den Konfigurator? Bin ich blind?


----------



## TilmannG (1. November 2020)

Den gibts nicht mehr. Wg Coronaboom und langer Lieferzeiten wurde dieser Sevice eingestellt.

Während des ersten lockdowns konnte in der Montagestrecke nur jeder zweite Arbeitsplatz genutzt werden und die Umstellung der telefonischen Beratung auf homeoffice verlief nicht ohne Probleme. Für all dies habe ich Verständnis, aber eine offenere Komunikation damit wäre wünschenswert. An Werbung mangelt es ja nach wie vor nicht. Und möchte hier auch noch einmal betonen, dass mich die individuelle Konfiguration und der gute Service ein Stück weit an die Marke gebunden hat.


----------



## andi. (1. November 2020)

Danke, sowas habe ich mir fast gedacht.


----------



## Le_Chiffre (1. November 2020)

. . . wo wir grade beim w³-Auftritt von Rose sind - was ich recht schade (eigentlich frech) finde ist, dass Rose wichtige Details zu den Rädern schlicht nicht angibt. z.B. Gesamtgewicht der Räder oder Montage der Bremsscheibe als Centerlock oder 6-bolt etc. klar, kann man nachfragen
Seltsam auch, wenn die Lenkerbreiten für S und XL-Räder identisch sind, passen kann das nur für einen. klar, kann man tauschen
kann man aber auch lassen . . . 

LG
LC


----------



## TilmannG (2. November 2020)

Le_Chiffre schrieb:


> . . . ... dass Rose wichtige Details zu den Rädern schlicht nicht angibt. z.B. Gesamtgewicht der Räder...
> Seltsam auch, wenn die Lenkerbreiten für S und XL-Räder identisch sind, passen kann das nur für einen. klar, kann man tauschen
> kann man aber auch lassen . . .



Habe bei Rose noch kein bike gefunden, bei dem das Gewicht _nicht_ angegeben wäre - rechts oben gleich unter der Bestell-Nr, für Größe M und ohne Pedale. Das ist Branchen üblich, leider nicht bei allen (Orbea).
Bei Rennrädern ist Lenkerbreite durchaus der Größe angepasst, bei MTBs war Kürzen ab Werk vor Corona kein Problem. Das kann man dann aber auch wirklich selbst hinkriegen...und ist einfacher und kostengünstiger als der Austausch einer Kurbel, wenn da die Länge der Arme nicht zur Geometrie passt. Bei Rose wachsen die mit, bei Radon z.B. nicht
Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## Le_Chiffre (2. November 2020)

beliebige Beispiele ohne Gewichtsangabe, mir fehlen aber auch andere Infos s.o.






in anderen bike- Cats gibt´s tatsächlich Gewichtsangaben, schieben wir es mal auf Corona  . . .
Lenker kürzen - ernsthaft?

fehlende Infos sagt aber natürlich nichts über die Räder selbst . . .

back to topic

LG
LC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pommes01 (2. November 2020)

@Le_Chiffre
Es gibt da so ne neue Scrollfunktion, damit kann man auf Websiten hoch und runter fahren. Da kommt man dann auf einen Unterpunkt names "Beschreibung". Funktioniert auch einwandfrei bei allen deinen geposteten Bikes


----------



## Le_Chiffre (2. November 2020)

@Pommes01 
bitte mach´ mal einen screenshot von den Root-Miller Daten, ich finde es einfach nicht

LG
LC


----------



## sepp0 (2. November 2020)

Die haben wohl die Web Seite geändert, vielleicht wird das noch zugefügt, bei thrill hill und pikes peak steht das Gewicht.


----------



## TilmannG (2. November 2020)

Sieht so aus, die Gewichtsangaben hatte es für diese bikes schon mal gegeben. 
Muss Le_Chiffre beipflichten und meinen Irrtum einräumen, das sollte ein online-Händler jedenfalls hinbekommen.
Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## skaster (2. November 2020)

Le_Chiffre schrieb:


> @Pommes01
> bitte mach´ mal einen screenshot von den Root-Miller Daten, ich finde es einfach nicht
> 
> LG
> LC





Allerdings nur für das 1er



Le_Chiffre schrieb:


> . . . wo wir grade beim w³-Auftritt von Rose sind - was ich recht schade (eigentlich frech) finde ist, dass Rose wichtige Details zu den Rädern schlicht nicht angibt. z.B. Gesamtgewicht der Räder oder Montage der Bremsscheibe als Centerlock oder 6-bolt etc. klar, kann man nachfragen
> Seltsam auch, wenn die Lenkerbreiten für S und XL-Räder identisch sind, passen kann das nur für einen. klar, kann man tauschen
> kann man aber auch lassen . . .
> 
> ...


Wieso sollte es seltsam sein, wenn die Lenkerbreiten gleich sind? Wenn ich mit einem 800er Lenker gut klar komme, ist es mir egal, ob der an einem M oder XL Rahmen montiert ist.
Und einen 800er kann ich auch auf 750 kürzen, einen 750er bekomm ich aber nur recht schwer auf 800 gezogen.

Bei Speiseeis haben auch alle Rahmengrößen die gleiche Lenkerbreite, bei Cannondale finden sich auch keine Unterschiede, das Selbe bei Trek. Nur mal so am Rande.

Und darüber hinaus gibt es natürlich auch breite, kurze Menschen die bei einem S-Rahmen vielleicht gut mit einem 800er Lenker klarkommen und schmale, lange Menschen, die auf dem XL-Rahmen lieber 680mm fahren.
Ist ja nicht wie bei einer Sattelstütze, wo der Rahmen die max. Einstecktiefe vorgibt und deshalb schon mal bei kleinen Rahmen auch kürzere Stützen montiert werden (müssen).

Wenn ich als Beispiel für deine Bremsscheibenproblematik auch das Root Miller 1 nehmen darf, dann finde ich im Netz verschiedene Shops, die "nur" den Laufradsatz verkaufen, bei denen du diese Angaben nicht mal findest, dagegen sehe ich, dass auf den Bildern des RM1 recht eindeutig zu erkennen ist, dass es sich um 6-Loch Scheiben handelt, ganz ohne anzurufen.


----------



## andi. (2. November 2020)

Beim Ground Control 1 ist das Gewicht auch angegeben. Seltsam warum es bei den anderen Modellen nicht steht.


----------



## ziploader (11. November 2020)

Bez. Konfiguration vielleicht mal im Shop vorbei gehen oder anrufen.
Vielleicht geht ja doch was.
Sonst würde sich Rose kaum noch von Canyon unterscheiden. Die Anpassungen waren ein Kaufgrund für ein Rose Bike.


----------



## idmoto (2. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mir jetzt das Backroad AL als Randonneur zugelegt. Es sind verschiedene Teile verbaut. Vorne ist eine andere Felge als hinten verbaut, darüber hinaus sind die Schutzbleche auch vorne anders von der Abmessungen als hinten. Ich warte auf die Rückmeldung von Rose.


----------



## Konrado (5. Januar 2021)

Pro cross Gravel vor 2 Jahren, bin super zufrieden, gutes Bike, Beratung, extra Konfiguration am Telefon problemlos, Lieferzeit eingehalten, alles perfekt,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtbsender (28. März 2021)

mofa75 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert auch das Count Solo. Allerdings möchte ich KOMPLETT XT Ausstattung. Schaltung 1x12. Leider gibt es die hier gar nicht auszuwählen. Weiss jemand ob und wann diese konfigurierbar ist? Möchte keinen Mix aus Komponenten!!! Danke und sportliche Grüße


----------



## Dschuisl (20. April 2022)

Habe einen Erfahrungswert, der auf die Ausgangsfrage eingeht.

Kurze Antwort: Rose ist keine Empfehlung.

Längere Antwort:
In der Bike-Beratung wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich das Bike "ordentlich testen" kann und es ja das 30-tägige Rückgaberecht gibt, wenn es nicht passen sollte.
Tja, in der Praxis hält sich Rose aber nicht daran. Rückgabe nur in "neuwertigem Zustand", wozu 30min / 12km Testfahrt angeblich nicht zählt.
Das geht soweit, dass Rose schlicht verweigert, überhaupt den Prozess der Rückgabe zu erläutern. Das ist klar gegen gesetzliche Vorgaben für Verbraucher.

Insofern keine Empfehlung!


----------

